# Sig of the Moment -3- Sign Ups.



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So, after a great SOTM 2 I felt like getting the third comp up and running as soon as possible. Huge congrats to both finalists M.C and Toxic in last weeks competition.

I want at LEAST 6 people to enter, I will not move ahead unless that number is met. Therefore, sign ups will remain open until we have enough with a due date posted afterwards.

Entries will be PM'd to me due to this, I don't want someones entry being posted say, a week earlier than someone elses. 

There will be pleeenty of time to get your sigs in, so don't worry about that. A deadline of a week will be set once the sixth person has signed up.

*RULES
Theme : Favourite Fictional Character. Whether it be Science Fiction, from a Movie, A Book, A comic book character, Anime etc etc etc.

Size : MAX 450X250

Due Date : TBA after 6 people have signed up.

Please PM the entries to me, rather than posting them in this thread. Thanks.


**Prizes*

First place - 200,000 and a custom made 'SOTM - 3 Winner' user bar. ( TBA soon ).
Second place - 100,000
Third place - 50,000


Registration -
*
1)KryOnicle
2)Killstarz
3)limba 
4)D.P
5)Composure
6)Intermission 
7)M.C
8) Kado 
*​


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

aye aye


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sign me up man!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

IN! This should be fun. :thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I spose I will be in.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I will give it a go.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Great, 7 signed up. Will keep this thread open until Monday the 18th. Then a weeks deadline to get your entries in. Thanks to all that have (and will  ) signed/sign up!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm here to kick ass a chew bubblegum, and I'm all out of bubblegum.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Brilliant! 8 is a great turn out, hoping for 1 or 2 more, that'd be amazing. Kado? Toxic?


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Haven't done anything since SOM(1) been busy, but Ill give this a go.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Great to hear!

Okay, sign ups open until Monday the 18th. If you haven't signed up by then, well you've had long enough. Entries due in Monday the 25th, same date the voting thread will be up, which will last 4 days. Good luck to all! (PM your entry to me, whenever you feel like. *you are allowed to change your entry as often as you like before the deadline*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Right, sign ups are over! If you haven't signed up i hope to see you for the next one! 

Entries are due in by the 25th and to be PM'd to me. Good luck all!!! Also the winning userbar will be made after the voting has concluded.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry guys, but it is very doubtful that I will have one finished by the deadline. I am moving on Sunday and will be busy at home getting things ready for the move until then.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No problem man, good luck with the move!! Hope to see you in the next one.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I've only recieved 3 entries (4 if you include mine...) so I'm giving this another 2 days. Come on guys get em in!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

come on bitches, get your entries in


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sending mine in soon ladies.


----------

